# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  الكويت تبحث في إمكانية تغيير نظام الكفالة للعمال الوافدين

## حسان القضاة

أعلن وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والعمل في الكويت أن الحكومة تفكر في بدائل عن نظام الكفالة المثير للجدل، وذلك في أعقاب حركةٍ احتجاجية عنيفة نظمها عمال أجانب في يوليو/

أكثر...

----------

